# hi Jiu Jitsu question from a new guy



## ultimatepunch (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,


I have asked some great jiu jitsu guys their opinions but I would also like to gauge other peoples views aswell. All replies are appreciated. This is an exciting start for me and I want to begin on the right path.

I am interested in starting in jiu jitsu, and there is a TJF club near me. I have a few questions that have probably been asked and answered alot of times so I apologise in advance.
Firstly, how do people rate the TJF ? As a club and also the style of martial arts? 
I am confused as well by the belt system. When you join the club who does the gradings ? Or do you need to go to specific gradings at another place ? How does the club manage all the different grades in 1 class. Would it be worth while taking private lessons early on?
I would join and be a white belt. How long does the progress to the yellow belt take usually? Now dont get me wrong, I am not in this to get to black belts in fastest time or anything like that. If i was id just buy one from the shop like a few people i know must have done, I am just a bit confused by how I would develop and earn each belt.
I dont want to be a burden as a white belt if guys there are training at a higher level than me for their gradings. 
I am a very good learner, quick and strong. I keep myself very fit and I really want to learn new skills.
So how long would it take for a novice to get to around green ?


----------



## frank raud (Oct 3, 2012)

Most of your questions would be best answered by the club you are considering going to. They are close by, drop in and ask. You earn a belt by learning the techniques required for that belt level. The TJF syllabus is available online.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't know much about TJF in terms of their syllabus/how quickly you will get your yellow, etc., but I've heard many good things about it...hold it in high standings. Also, even in the same system, a lot of the time the question of how fast you will learn material/earn belts. As for the private lessons, they are never a bad idea, especially early on and when you get really advanced, but don't worry too much about being a burden, never seen a martial artist treat helping out beginners as a burden..most of us think its a joy


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 4, 2012)

This may also help you out
http://www.sir-nails.co.uk/jitsu


----------

